# hanging lamp in dorm room



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not do it. Rules are there for a reason.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

You might luck out and find something like this, and modify it for paper lanterns.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-70s-Ret...832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e712be480


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Import stores should have floor base things with an arm and hook for lanterns. Outdoor patio store may too.


----------

